# How long do pigeons live?



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

OK well i was just experiment with the birds today, mixing and matching pigeons to see which ones should pair up now to breed. I found a hen i had gotten not long ago. She had these indian "bands" you can call them. Everytime the pigeon walked, they jingled like jingle bells. Most of my pigeons have those. Well under the "bands" i find out that it was actually a banded bird. I checked the date and it said '98. CPFA '98 51 something....it was kinda hard to read. So that makes her 10 years old. But the longest pigeon i've kept is now still 7 years old. He was my first pigeon, his mate died a long time ago. Well i was just wondering, how long do pigeons live for? I know in the wild they don't leave as long. Most die in the youngster age, and the ones that live on average live up to 3 or 4 years. I think human owned pigeons live up to 14 or something?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Gurbir said:


> OK well i was just experiment with the birds today, mixing and matching pigeons to see which ones should pair up now to breed. I found a hen i had gotten not long ago. She had these indian "bands" you can call them. Everytime the pigeon walked, they jingled like jingle bells. Most of my pigeons have those. Well under the "bands" i find out that it was actually a banded bird. I checked the date and it said '98. CPFA '98 51 something....it was kinda hard to read. So that makes her 10 years old. But the longest pigeon i've kept is now still 7 years old. He was my first pigeon, his mate died a long time ago. Well i was just wondering, how long do pigeons live for? I know in the wild they don't leave as long. Most die in the youngster age, and the ones that live on average live up to 3 or 4 years. I think human owned pigeons live up to 14 or something?


HI GURBIR, Ijust bumped up an old thread called the KAISER HE IS THE OLDEST BIRD ON RECORD GO THAT THAT THREAD AND READ THE STORY OF A REMARKABLE BIRD. ... GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

My Traveler, who was a racing pigeon, lived to be more than 21 years old.

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Well I see that you did not take the time to read the artical that I bumped up for you to read THE KAISER LIVED TO BE 33 years old making him the oldest pigeon on record.* GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

george simon said:


> *Well I see that you did not take the time to read the artical that I bumped up for you to read THE KAISER LIVED TO BE 33 years old making him the oldest pigeon on record.* GEORGE


I read it, George .. was just commenting that I, personally, had a pigeon that lived to be more than 21 years old.  And for Gurbir's info .. I have MANY here that are 12 -18 years old right now.

Terry


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

wow 12-18....some of those are older than me lol. Umm yup that's all i really wanted to know, i'm just worried. I'm still in grade 10, and i have grade 11 and 12. But then when i go to University, i don't want to let go of the pigeons. I know i'll have to but it'll be hard giving them all away


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Pigeons in the wild live on average 4 years, if they are one of the lucky ones. They are faced with many situations , predators being the main problem. They also have to find their food and water sources to survive. Of course, weather hazards don't help either.

A pigeon being taken care of properly can live 20 years or more, such as Terry's beloved *Travele*r, who just recently passed away.

I have a former racer named *Paris* who is 8 years old now. He is in great shape.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Ohhh i see, thats really neat. I'm going to try keeping these for ever healthy.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Yes it is young man! Clean living conditions, fresh water, a good healthy seed mix diet, and protection from inclement weather ( mainly no drafts and wetness) is the key. Follow these things and you will have pigeons for a very long time to enjoy.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

ooo yep seems like the right plan for a healthy life. I just hate the winters here in Canada....water freezing, snow, every rat in the neighborhood looking for a warm shelter like a loft -.- lol...what pisses me off the most would be the water freezing, i have never found out an easier way. I always carry jugs of burning water to melt the ice before i can put fresh water lol


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> I read it, George .. was just commenting that I, personally, had a pigeon that lived to be more than 21 years old.  And for Gurbir's info .. I have MANY here that are 12 -18 years old right now.
> 
> Terry


 Hi TERRY ,Sorry that post was for GURBIR not you. George


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

That is one reason I use a small heater in my coop. It maintains 40 degrees and keeps water from freezing.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

George, he did read it.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f17/the-kaiser-15296-2.html


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Ohh i see..i'll put in a heater then. I have a heater thats 12 inches long, 8 inches high and 4 inches wide, would this be good? I have two that are the same size.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Gurbir, If you are going to go the heater route, make sure it is a non-Teflon coated unit, My coop is insulated in the winter with storm plastic and Plexiglas panels in the center. I keep a metal grate over the heater in case one of my birds get out. Now, bear in mind, I keep my 8 pigeons secured in individual cages at night and when not in the aviary, As soon as the southern sun strikes the front of my coop, the heat goes off till early evening. Important to keep area in front of heater clean and clutter free. Safety important.I also do not point the heat at the birds in case the element goes out and then they get a cold bad draft.Goota hit the bed now.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Hmmm you told a lot, I'll try that once the first snow flake drops, or the first frost. Right now it's pretty good, going down to only 1 degree at night. Its about 12-16 degrees in the afternoon. Celsius that is.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

You can also use heated water dishes. For example here are some:

http://www.nextag.com/heated-water-bowl/search-html

A lot of people use those. I have a retired racer who is a '97. My first pigeon Gonzo is eight years old this month and frisky as ever. Leonardo, who I've had for seven years, was full grown when I got him and he acts like a youngster still, too.


----------

